# Larger Mower Deck



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

Has anyone found a larger deck to use wit the Sears GT series of Garden Tractors made by Husqvarna? The 54" job is nice, but I want 60" or even 72". The engine is certainly strong enough to handle those.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

What about a tow behind finish mower angled off to the side? You could double the area you cut.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I would definitely consider a tow behind off set for a wider path as your best choice. I am using the 54" deck to cut the property here at work, and it is rough in spots. I frequently find myself getting hung up on the deck. Any wider than 54 and you'll be getting hung up on every little bump and trough.

Good luck.

SnowMower


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The tow behind mower is the way to go. Here is a link to one this is the biggest one that they have at Northern its has a 60" cut. Add that to your 50" cut and you have 110" cut which is 9' 2" cut that should cut your mow time down as long as you have the openness to be able to run it. They also make smaller models to if yo don't have the room for the big one.



Big 60" tow behind mower.

<img src=http://www.northerntool.com/images/product/images/250026_lg.jpg>


----------

